# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  các bạn tư vấn dùm bep plasma

## Thanhvudt

mình mới mua 1 máy plasma 300acv hàng cũ không rõ hiệu, tiếng Nhật không ah, trong đầu bep bị mất điện cực, google cũng không xong, nên không biết hình dáng điện cực như thế nào để mua, bác nào có thông tin hay biết chổ bán em nó chỉ hộ dùm mình. cảm ơn nhiều lắm!!!
mình chỉ biết là máy giải nhiệt bep bằng nước, hình nó đây các bác

----------


## terminaterx300

phải có model máy mới tìm dc, chụp mạc máy nguyên máy coi 

nhìn đầu cắt này có vẻ hàng ngon, có nguồn watercooler cho đầu cắt, kết cấu khá nhiều chi tiết -> ngon hơn hàng tàu

----------


## Thanhvudt

đây bác

----------


## Diyodira

nhìn súng giống hàn tig nhỉ.
súng giải nhiệt nước theo máy 2nd thường thì hiếm có bét lắm, thay súng khác thôi, súng mới tầm 5tr - Korea.
nếu cắt mỏng thì bỏ phần nước cũng được.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác thử mang ra mấy cửa hàng bán máy plasma hỏi xem ạ. Còn trường hợp bí quá thì bác thay cái mỏ bằng loại có sẵn để dễ mua đồ thay thế bác ạ, bép bủng này nọ ....

Hàng tốt cũng có nhiều mà rẻ nhất thì mua luôn hàng Korea cũng được, cắt tay thì bép cắt tốt cũng không giữ được lâu  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> nhìn súng giống hàn tig nhỉ.
> súng giải nhiệt nước theo máy 2nd thường thì hiếm có bét lắm, thay súng khác thôi, súng mới tầm 5tr - Korea.
> nếu cắt mỏng thì bỏ phần nước cũng được.


Em cũng nghĩ nó là cái mỏ hàn  :Smile:

----------


## Thanhvudt

không biết cái nút nhấn dưới đây có nói lên được hiệu máy và bep không, nhưng mình tra google cả ngày mà nó vẫn bặt vô âm tín, thôi đành ngồi hóng các bác vậy


cái hiệu máy thì ông google translate ổng trả lời là nittetsu không biết có đúng không mà tìm web hãng cũng không ra.....

----------


## Diyodira

công việc của bác thường cắt nhiêu li, có thể em sẽ khuyên bác rã máy ra bán ve chai là phương án tốt nhất.

----------


## Thanhvudt

bác nói nghe nản vậy  :Smile: )

----------


## Diyodira

> bác nói nghe nản vậy )


nói chung là vài năm trước em cũng máu như bác, cổ quá chẳng giải quyết được gì, đưa vào sx cũng ăn ngủ không ngon, tốt hết là nghe lời e, đừng theo đuổi.

----------


## Thanhvudt

phương án 1 là nếu không tìm được điện cực thì mua đồng đỏ về tự Diy vậy, pa 2 là tìm mua súng watercool của hãng khác về dùng thôi, máy chạy rất êm nhé bác, nếu bán ve chai thì phí lắm  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> Em cũng nghĩ nó là cái mỏ hàn


Em cũng nghĩ nó là cái mỏ hàn tig. Chả có cái súng plasma nào công tắc nằm phía lưng như thế  :Wink: , lại có cả bộ phận giữ kim hàn, ren vặn chụp khí... và ngắn như cái này.

Bác ở đâu thế, nếu ở SG thì em thấy máy này hơn quen quen ạ. Con này ko biết đến 300A không, nếu đến thì quá dữ rồi.
Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> phương án 1 là nếu không tìm được điện cực thì mua đồng đỏ về tự Diy vậy, pa 2 là tìm mua súng watercool của hãng khác về dùng thôi, máy chạy rất êm nhé bác, nếu bán ve chai thì phí lắm


Không có điện cực sao biết chạy êm bác?
Đừng nói súng thiếu điện nên bán rẻ nha, giống Servo khg biết dùng bán lại  :Smile:

----------


## Thanhvudt

là chạy không tải đó bác, bật điện lên bấm súng, nghe tiếng máy chạy êm, hàng bãi mà được như thế thì được 30-40% vốn rồi  :Smile: , chứ có nói cắt êm đâu ah, xem ra bác đi ra đi zô bị ám ảnh vụ hiện tượng servo nặng quá đấy!! :Smile: 
với lại máy này mình mua về xài, chưa có ý định bán bạn nhé!!! :Smile: )

----------


## Tuấn

> phương án 1 là nếu không tìm được điện cực thì mua đồng đỏ về tự Diy vậy, pa 2 là tìm mua súng watercool của hãng khác về dùng thôi, máy chạy rất êm nhé bác, nếu bán ve chai thì phí lắm


Sao mà DIY được cái bép hả bác ?




> là chạy không tải đó bác, bật điện lên bấm súng, nghe tiếng máy chạy êm, hàng bãi mà được như thế thì được 30-40% vốn rồi , chứ có nói cắt êm đâu ah, xem ra bác đi ra đi zô bị ám ảnh vụ hiện tượng servo nặng quá đấy!!
> với lại máy này mình mua về xài, chưa có ý định bán bạn nhé!!!)


Vậy là cái quạt làm mát máy của bác nó chạy êm thôi

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Mãi Chờ

cái này giống mỏ hàn tig ,  bác cứ thử nhét 1 đoạn tungsten vào sem(chính sác cái lõi đồng đó để kẹp thanh tungsten)
 nhưng theo em thì máy đang trục chặc gi đó, nếu không lắp nguyên bộ đấy vào thử thì lửa cũng đánh đen kịt cái lõi đồng rồi. 
bác nào bảo lấy đồng đỏ chế điện cực thì không ổn vì đòng chỉ để hộ trợ truyền điện thôi nếu làm điện cực plasma làm nguyên bằng đồng thì chắc chỉ cắt đc vài mét là tan nát.
túm lại nếu lắp tungsten vào chạy dc thì cũng nên thay bộ đuốc khác vì cũng không có bép thay... 
mà bác mua con này bao nhiêu vậy??

----------


## quangkhanh

Con máy Bác là máy cơ 3 chức năng, mic, tig và plasma, khi Bác sử dụng chưc năng nào thì lắp súng loại đó.hiện tại sung theo may khong sài được vì không có béc.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác có thể gắn súng nươc hay khô tuy thích.

----------

Thanhvudt

----------


## Diyodira

> Con máy Bác là máy cơ 3 chức năng, mic, tig và plasma,


"thánh phán"

bác nào tìm máy có 3 chức năng này em mua mọi giá

----------


## quangkhanh

http://touch.vatgia.com/3382/1319505...sic-ct416.html
Con này là của TQ 3 chuc nang hàn que, tig,plasma,
Lần trước em gặp mot con ơ bãi máy trên Ql1 3 chuc nang la han mic, tig và plasma dó bác ah.

----------


## Diyodira

> http://touch.vatgia.com/3382/1319505...sic-ct416.html
> Con này là của TQ 3 chuc nang hàn que, tig,plasma,
> Lần trước em gặp mot con ơ bãi máy trên Ql1 3 chuc nang la han mic, tig và plasma dó bác ah.


máy tig và plasma có chung một nguyên lý nên nó gộp lại là đúng rồi, và chỉ có thêm hàn que thôi, và hầu như máy hàn tig nào cũng có sẵn hàn que trong đó, còn hàn mic gì? co2?

----------


## quangkhanh

Con han que và co2 khác nhau chỗ nào hả bác??

----------


## quangkhanh

Chỉ thêm đường khí và điện 24v chạy rùa nữa là ok thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Chỉ thêm đường khí và điện 24v chạy rùa nữa là ok thôi.


thôi bác cho em xin.

bác nhanh quay lạy với dự án khủng của bác cho e & mọi người học hỏi với.

----------


## Ga con

> Con han que và co2 khác nhau chỗ nào hả bác??


Cái khác nhau cơ bản nhất: que/tig/plasma là nguồn ổn dòng, còn mig/mag là nguồn ổn áp. Em đồ là bác chưa hàn mig/mag bao giờ rồi.
Em cũng chưa thấy cái nào 3 chức năng cỡ đó (nói theo kiểu này là 4 chức năng rồi).

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Ít dùng mấy cái này, nhưng có dùng qua máy arc + tig + plasma tại gia. Máy mig/mag cũng dùng qua. Chỉ là chưa thấy con mig/mag + plasma nào.
Phải dành nhiều thời gian dạo bãi để săn hàng độc thôi.

- máy arc có cái cc power.
- máy tig có cái cc power + arc pilot + van điện.
- máy plasma có cc power + arc pilot + van điện.
- máy mig/mag có cc & cv power + feeder + van điện.

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tẹo. Hàn plasma là cái giống gì vặy ạ ? Nghịch có dễ ko ạ ?
Mấy cha bán máy hàn gạ em mua máy hàn plasma mà em chưa xem ai hàn bao giờ nên ứ dám mua.
Nguồn hàn plasma và nguồn cắt plasma có khác nhau ko ạ. Cha hàng xóm nhà em có cái nguồn hàn plasma đâu 300a chi đó. Không có mỏ hàn. Hắn gạ em mang về mà nghịch. Liệu có dùng để cắt được ko hả các cụ ?

----------


## kieuduong

> "thánh phán"
> 
> bác nào tìm máy có 3 chức năng này em mua mọi giá


ở gần chỗ em có 1 con máy vừa hàn cuộn dây (dây hàn cuộn như dây điện) vừa hàn tíg còn chức năng plastma thì em ko để ý. con máy đó cũng 300 a nhưng thấy bác chủ bảo 80 củ. (con máy này hay là nó hàn đc đồng nhôm, sắt bác ah)

----------


## quangkhanh

Con máy đó bác thấy ở đâu vậy bác?

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ phối ghép cũng có thể có. Nhằm mục đích rút gon tối đa để ra công trường. Vì ghép lại nhưng chi phí không tiết kiệm được là bao. Chính vì vậy nếu có thì nó không phải là thiết bị thông dụng.
Còn cấp dây (feeder) thì nguồn hàn cho robot như hàn tig vẫn có feeder.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái vụ phối ghép cũng có thể có. Nhằm mục đích rút gon tối đa để ra công trường. Vì ghép lại nhưng chi phí không tiết kiệm được là bao. Chính vì vậy nếu có thì nó không phải là thiết bị thông dụng.
> Còn cấp dây (feeder) thì nguồn hàn cho robot như hàn tig vẫn có feeder.


Cái vụ chế cấp dây cho hàn tig em siêu phết đấy cụ nhá  :Smile:  giá rẻ giật mình, cụ nào cần bấm like em đi, em bày cho :P

À thui chít rùi, chắc cái bộ cấp dây cho máy hàn tig nó giống cho máy CO2 nên có thể nhìn nhầm nó sang máy CO2  :Smile: 

2 bộ này nhìn ngoài giống nhau, nhưng giá mua thì khác nhau khoảng 10 lần ạ, không dùng lẫn được

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác tuấn nhìn mặt trước của máy trên có 2 cái đồng hồ có giống máy co2 không bác, plasma thì không có, tig chỉ có 1.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác chia sẽ vụ cấp dây cho hàn tig , vụ này hay đó bác. Chứ mua mắc quá ah.

----------


## Ga con

Cấp dây cho hàn tig cực đơn giản rồi (vì chỉ đơn thuần là dây, không tiếp điện, không cần kín khí...) nên rẻ gấp 10 lần là bình thường rồi cụ. E gặp nhiều tay robot hàn tig có cấp dây thấy cực đơn giản.

Cụ CKD: họ ghép nhưng ghép chung loại thôi, em ví dụ như con máy hàn Pana 3 chức năng hồi trước có bên xưởng, nó dùng biến áp 3 pha + mạch điều khiển thôi. Secondary có 4 bộ cuộn dây ra, hệ thống đảo đấu nối để có thể dùng được cho hàn que/tig (điện áp ra khoảng 60V, nắn và đấu song song) và cho plasma (nắn và đấu nối tiếp). Bộ điều khiển đóng vai trò bảo vệ và ổn dòng.

Nếu tích hợp cả chức năng hàn mig/mag thì ngoài việc bổ sung súng hàn, đường cấp khí... thông thường, còn phải thêm 1 bộ điều khiển ổn áp nữa, mà 2 thằng này không lẫn nhau được (áp ra hàn mig/mag chừng 20-40V, do đó với hệ thống biến áp ra như vậy thì công suất chỉ còn cỡ chưa đến 1/2 khi hàn mig/mag). Hơn nữa đặc tuyến của biến áp phải khác (không sụt áp khi mang tải như hàn que/tig) nên so ra output còn giảm thê thảm nữa. Do đó họ không kết hợp hàn mig/mag vào các loại còn lại. Trường hợp tương tự nếu dùng nguồn xung cũng thế, 2 kiểu ổn áp và ổn dòng rất khó kết hợp được với nhau sao cho tối ưu (hoặc tốt thôi đã là khó rồi).

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

Hé hé cụ Ga con nhầm hàng rùi nhé, bộ cấp dây máy hàn tig đắt phết đấy ạ.
Bộ này của hàn xẻng hay tung của gì đó, hàng trưng bày bị ế mấy năm không bán được, em mua đại hạ giá còn gần 30 củ, đặt mua tiếp lên giá gần 50 củ, hàng Mẽo họ chém em xuýt 100 đấy ạ :



Mác mỏ nó đây, chả có chữ Tig nào cả. Em đố cụ nó khác bộ cấp dây cho CO2 ở chỗ nào đấy:



À nhân tiện cụ nào thấy ở đâu có bộ cấp dây mini, nho nhỏ thì mua giúp em nhé, em chế cho mấy cái con nó tự bò bò cõng dây theo cho vui ạ, vác cái bộ to lên sợ em nó hơi oải  :Smile:

----------


## TLP

@Tuấn đoán mò chắc nó phải giật giật?!. :Confused:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cho em hỏi cái cấp dây này có lý do gì mà mắc quá vậy? thấy nó quay cái cuộn đó thôi mà. Em ko biết gì hết thiệt chỉ có thấy cái tay robot hàn nó có cái cuộn quay kiểu này rồi mà chỉ đc ngó sơ nên cũng ko hiểu nguyên lý.

----------


## Ga con

> Hé hé cụ Ga con nhầm hàng rùi nhé, bộ cấp dây máy hàn tig đắt phết đấy ạ.
> Bộ này của hàn xẻng hay tung của gì đó, hàng trưng bày bị ế mấy năm không bán được, em mua đại hạ giá còn gần 30 củ, đặt mua tiếp lên giá gần 50 củ, hàng Mẽo họ chém em xuýt 100 đấy ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> Mác mỏ nó đây, chả có chữ Tig nào cả. Em đố cụ nó khác bộ cấp dây cho CO2 ở chỗ nào đấy:
> 
> 
> 
> À nhân tiện cụ nào thấy ở đâu có bộ cấp dây mini, nho nhỏ thì mua giúp em nhé, em chế cho mấy cái con nó tự bò bò cõng dây theo cho vui ạ, vác cái bộ to lên sợ em nó hơi oải


Em không sure cụ ạ. Nhưng cái feeder cho mig/mag bé bé (cuộn dây max 8kg) hôm trước e gặp ngoài bãi ở Tân Phước họ chào em có 300k mà e không mua kìa (hàng Taiwan cũ, nhà e có cái Pana auto 160a dùng trên robot, Nhật chính hiệu mà biến thế 3 pha dây nhôm cụ ạ, hic), vì khó tìm ra súng.

Cái wire feeder cho tig e nghĩ có khi đắt do nó ít khách thôi cụ. Về cơ bản nó có nhiều điều chỉnh hơn như chạy/dừng và có thể có cả kiểu rung/thụt thò, thêm tín hiệu điều khiển ngoài và có cả tín hiệu điều khiển tốc độ. À mà có khi e tính cả cái súng hàn vào mới nói feeder cho mig/mag đắt hơn :Cool: . 

Cái feeder cho tig (kể cả cold wire hay hot wire feeder) mà nó chém cụ 100 củ thì em vái cả nón rồi, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

@Ga con
Thì em chẵng bảo nếu là gì  :Wink:  Và đây là lý do



> Vì ghép lại nhưng chi phí không tiết kiệm được là bao.


Ghép lại được cái tiện lợi mang vác lôi theo cho thợ. Nhưng chăng tiết kiệm được nhiêu vì chỉ dùng chung được vài phuk kiện.

Còn feeder cho tig thì chưa mò mẩm em nó nên chẵng dám phán. Nhưng qua vụ orbital thì thấy nó phải tiến, lùi, dừng chuẩn xác mới được. Định là dùng feeder của MIG xong option con motor thành step ạ.

Cụ Tuấn có loè em không thế, cái ảnh cụ quăng lên ghi rỏ mig/mag mà?

----------


## Tuấn

> Em không sure cụ ạ. Nhưng cái feeder cho mig/mag bé bé (cuộn dây max 8kg) hôm trước e gặp ngoài bãi ở Tân Phước họ chào em có 300k mà e không mua kìa (hàng Taiwan cũ, nhà e có cái Pana auto 160a dùng trên robot, Nhật chính hiệu mà biến thế 3 pha dây nhôm cụ ạ, hic), vì khó tìm ra súng.
> 
> Cái wire feeder cho tig e nghĩ có khi đắt do nó ít khách thôi cụ. Về cơ bản nó có nhiều điều chỉnh hơn như chạy/dừng và có thể có cả kiểu rung/thụt thò, thêm tín hiệu điều khiển ngoài và có cả tín hiệu điều khiển tốc độ. À mà có khi e tính cả cái súng hàn vào mới nói feeder cho mig/mag đắt hơn. 
> 
> Cái feeder cho tig (kể cả cold wire hay hot wire feeder) mà nó chém cụ 100 củ thì em vái cả nón rồi, hic.
> 
> Thanks.



Vâng đúng rồi cụ, em cũng nghĩ chắc ít người dùng nên nó đắt thôi. các chức năng thò thụt chả dùng làm gì, em tắt hết. Nó chỉ có mỗi cái cục cụ thấy đấy, một đoạn ruột gà, cái gá cho mỏ hàn, một cái đầu bé bé cho dây ra thui

Khác nhau của 2 loại chỉ có mỗi tốc độ ra dây thôi. Của hàn tig chậm bằng 1/10 hàn CO2. Sau em đặt không được bèn ra ngoài chợ, mua cái cấp dây CO2 loại rẻ nhất, có hơn 2 củ, chả có điều khiển gì cả, em về rút ruột con mô tơ ra, cắm vào đấy con động cơ DC bé tẹo có giảm tốc, đặt thêm bộ điều khiển tốc độ nữa là xong. Chạy ngon phết cụ ạ.

Em nghe nhiều người ngoài này nói cụ làm bộ điều khiển DC loại công suất lớn ngon lắm, nhưng mà cụ làm biếng, có đặt cũng không làm. Báo hại em đi nhờ đặt người khác làm, xong lắp vào không chạy được. Rồi thì phải thay bằng động cơ 3 pha, mua biến tần, cực nhất là chế lại đồ gá.... Em nghĩ cụ có khả năng thì nên nhận làm, đừng làm giá rẻ thành ra ngại làm, cứ chém cho đẹp đep tí, như vậy nhiều người được lợi, mà cụ thì có xiền uống bia, cụ nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> @Ga con
> Thì em chẵng bảo nếu là gì  Và đây là lý do
> 
> Ghép lại được cái tiện lợi mang vác lôi theo cho thợ. Nhưng chăng tiết kiệm được nhiêu vì chỉ dùng chung được vài phuk kiện.
> 
> Còn feeder cho tig thì chưa mò mẩm em nó nên chẵng dám phán. Nhưng qua vụ orbital thì thấy nó phải tiến, lùi, dừng chuẩn xác mới được. Định là dùng feeder của MIG xong option con motor thành step ạ.
> 
> Cụ Tuấn có loè em không thế, cái ảnh cụ quăng lên ghi rỏ mig/mag mà?


Em có lòe đâu, cụ nhìn cái dòng tốc độ ra dây thì thấy ợ, có 1,5m/phút là max thì phải. Cụ chả phải lo cái vụ tiến lùi, dừng đâu, lúc nào làm đến đấy, cụ chỉ em cách đấu step vào bộ phát xung, em chỉ cụ cách điều khiển dây để hàn được, nhé cụ nhé  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Quất luôn cụ ạ.

----------


## quangkhanh

> Em có lòe đâu, cụ nhìn cái dòng tốc độ ra dây thì thấy ợ, có 1,5m/phút là max thì phải. Cụ chả phải lo cái vụ tiến lùi, dừng đâu, lúc nào làm đến đấy, cụ chỉ em cách đấu step vào bộ phát xung, em chỉ cụ cách điều khiển dây để hàn được, nhé cụ nhé


Bộ cấp dây của bác sài mấy con lăn vậy bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Bộ cấp dây của bác sài mấy con lăn vậy bác?


hình như là 2 bác ạ, chỉ một con trên, một con dưới thôi bác.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em con mây con moto giảm tốc nhỏ luc trước làm rùa hàn hồ quang chìm, Chỉnh tốc độ rất mịn . Em định lấy nó gắn vào con rùa CO2 bác thấy vậy có ổn không.
Cám ơn bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em con mây con moto giảm tốc nhỏ luc trước làm rùa hàn hồ quang chìm, Chỉnh tốc độ rất mịn . Em định lấy nó gắn vào con rùa CO2 bác thấy vậy có ổn không.
> Cám ơn bác.


Bác dùng nó kéo mỏ hàn hay để ra dây ạ ? nếu để ra dây thì mua cả bộ cũng rẻ. Còn để kéo mỏ hàn thì thế nào cũng được bác ạ, nó có bị giật giật tí cũng chả sao. Mấy con rùa ấy bác nên làm, mua đắt lắm mà không cần thiết. Bộ lắc mỏ bác làm cơ không cũng được, gắn con dc bé tẹo vào, còn ngon nữa thì gắn cho nó con sì tép, cho nó chạy cà giựt cà tưng sang 2 bên là xong ợ

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác có hình bộ lắc mỏ cho em xin vài kiểu đễ ngâm cuu nha bác.
Cám ơn bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác có hình bộ lắc mỏ cho em xin vài kiểu đễ ngâm cuu nha bác.
> Cám ơn bác.


Bác gúc cái ra cả mớ mà  :Smile: 


https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=b...%8F%20h%C3%A0n

----------

